# Damper with throttle



## Irinochk

Cum se traduce în română "damper with throttle"?
Trebuie să traduc în română alcătuirea sistemului de frânare ABS.
Mulțumesc.

O zi bună


----------



## Reef Archer

Clapetă accelerație, amortizor cu reglaj... habar n-am, dă-ne propoziția întreagă.

~EDIT~
Vezi aici o lucrare amănunțită despre sistemul ABS.


----------



## Irinochk

Am o imagine ce reprezintă structura și componența sistemului ABS iar în dreptul componentului îmi pune "a damper with throttle". Întrucât nu am cunoștințe de specialitate nu știu ce poate însemna.


----------



## Reef Archer

Păi aia zic și io; separat, fiecare din cele două componente poate reprezenta altceva; combinațiile devin halucinante. De-aia m-ar ajuta să știu în care segment al descrierii se plasează sintagma - accelerație, frânare propriu-zisă etc.


----------



## farscape

O descriere (cu diagrame) a unui sistem ABS cu "damper with throttle" 
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.22.6548&rep=rep1&type=pdf

Poate ajută la traducere...

Later,


----------



## Reef Archer

Ajută, Farscape, dar nimic nu ajută ca textul cu care e de luptat 

ABS/ASR cu 4 canale 
(versiunea C)
Vehicul utilitar cu 2 axe antrenare spate
Componente ABS/ASR
Componente ABS
1.    Roata polara şi senzor
2.    Cilindru cu membrană (axa faţă)
3.    Supapă electromagnetică de control ABS
4.    Rezervor de aer
5.    Cilindru Tristop (axa spate)
6.    Supapă electromagnetică de control ABS
7.    Supapă cu două căi
8.    Supapă de frânare diferenţială
9.    Electronică
10.  Supapă proporţională
12.  Cilindru de acţionare ASR
13.  Comutator funcţional ASR

Ar mai putea fi:
- supapă releu (supapă boxer)
- senzor baghetă
- bucșă de fixare
- supapă de sens cu (x) căi

Sursa


----------



## farscape

Cred că e vorba de două elemente după cum arată diagram din sursa pe  care am indicat-o mai devreme şi care este de fapt singurul loc unde  apare "dumper with throttle" pe Google.

În altă secţiune a articolului, apare termenul "throttles with dampers" - deci e clar că sunt două elemente distincte.

Urmărind analiza făcută in articol, "damper" este definit ca un element de volum iar "throttle" ca un element 'rezistiv'.

Alte idei?

Best,


----------



## Irinochk

Documentul pe care l-a trimis farscape este exact ceea ce trebuie sa traduc. Ajut pe cineva care face o lucrare de licenta si nici unul nu are idee ce poate fi...Documentul sursa ne ajuta foarte mult. Sa vedem...multumim mult de ajutor, foarte util.

O seara buna!


----------



## masymasy

Mersi mult, foarte mi o ajutat


----------

